# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  اليوم فك رمز السامسونج من فائت السبريد

## البوب شريف

*    اليوم فك رمز السامسونج من فائت السبريد    
مثل  
e1205y 
e1207y 
e1282t 
e2202 
e1200i  
حنفتح البرنامج ونختار البوت 
مثل الصورة  *   *
ونختار اخار اختيار الى هو  
user data 
مثل الصورة 2   *    *ونوصل الكابل ونضغط على الز الاوسط فى الهاتف 
سيطلب تعريف سوف ارفق التعريف فى المرفق  
سيقراء رمز الهاتف كما فى الصورة  
ولا تحتاج انك تفلش الجهاز ولا حاجة  
ولا تخسر البينات الهاتف مثلا الاسماء وخلفها  
ارجو ان اكون عارفت اشرح واوصل المعلومة*

----------


## simo_gsm

بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمدالقلعاوي

الف شكر اخوي الغالي  
أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## saber-23

مشكور اين الرابط اخي

----------

